# Kid Freaking Out Over Computer



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2006)

*OK. you have to check this kid out. have you ever felt this bad when waiting for your computer to warm up? *
*http://www.break.com/index/patiencechild.html *


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 26, 2006)

that kid needs a good ol' ass woopin...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2006)

MMilitiaR said:
			
		

> that kid needs a good ol' ass woopin...


what he needs is some medication.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 26, 2006)

I had to stop it I couldn't finish it. That kid needs to smoke a fatty and chill the **** out. I've lost a few hours of work before but holy shit. That was funny as shit.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I had to stop it I couldn't finish it. That kid needs to smoke a fatty and chill the **** out. I've lost a few hours of work before but holy shit. That was funny as shit.


i had to stop it. the kid was just freaking out. i like to know what he was saying. anyone know german?


----------



## Charlie1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, that kid is a complete psycho path. He needs some ritalin or something, He must of been downloading one hell of a porno


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

Punch the kid in the face.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 17, 2008)

lol thats how ya know when you need help


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 17, 2008)

Can you imagine him when he is 15 years older and his wife says no to sex LMAO


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 17, 2008)

Man that kid is lucky he isnt mine treating a piece of equipment like that hed have gotton a serious butt woopin. Im not sure what game he was playing online but im sure he had to have gotton offed in it cause that keyboard was broke down.


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow! Germans are a little high strung, BUT...future Adolph?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 17, 2008)

:holysheep:  this thread is almost 2 yrs old!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 17, 2008)

And were still alive Mutt


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 17, 2008)

hopefully hes matured in these two years lol


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 17, 2008)

wow.... please someone who knows german; tell me what the heck this kid is saying...

   i believe the kid is just acting.....but if not.....wow.

 I freak out like that when im out of weed


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 17, 2008)

hahahaha yea i do feel like doing that when i run out of weed everybody on mp is like dude im sooo high lol like come here keyboard lol


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 17, 2008)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> hopefully hes matured in these two years lol



LMAO, I to need to know what he is saying...
:bump:


----------



## headband (Feb 17, 2008)

geeeeez what is this world comming to


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 18, 2008)

yea it would be great if someone could translate some of this for us wonder what his problem is lol


----------



## Melissa (Feb 18, 2008)

wow at least it makes my kids seem chilled :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 18, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. He's freaking out because he's playing a game online and his computer is running to slow. For the most part he's just swearing at it and wondering why it's running so slow.  *


----------



## md.apothecary (May 7, 2008)

I think he might be autistic as well.... lol


----------



## snuggles (May 7, 2008)

It's the damn MS operating systems LOL. I fix these things for a living, I'm much calmer than him. It is scary though, what the hell is wrong with the kid? And who the hell taped him?


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 7, 2008)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> I think he might be autistic as well.... lol


 
   Not funny.  I think you've got bigger problems than that kid.  Kid is just a spaz.  He doesn't need cannabis and he sure doesn't need ridilin or any of that crap.  He needs a nap.  But a nap ain't gonna fix you.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 7, 2008)

No comment..


----------



## Kupunakane (May 7, 2008)

TBG vas is los spreken,
  Ha-Ha-Ha the kid knows he is on camera, so I believe most of this is an act of acting out some agression. Trashed his keyboard, what a shiest meister.
Imagine walking in on your kid while they are acting out like this, sheeeeeesh.
  There would be some singing in the house that night.

and yes there are multiple languages spoken here on this site.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## md.apothecary (May 7, 2008)

GreenMan74 said:
			
		

> Not funny.  I think you've got bigger problems than that kid.  Kid is just a spaz.  He doesn't need cannabis and he sure doesn't need ridilin or any of that crap.  He needs a nap.  But a nap ain't gonna fix you.



Are you talking to me?

I said it looks like the kid is autistic, because autistic kids get like that when they are upset or frustrated depending on the severity of their autism. I just finished some classes concerning autism in children.



> It is scary though, what the hell is wrong with the kid? And who the hell taped him?



In some of the videos we watched in our studies, parents of children with destructive autism would have to setup cameras in their rooms and such because they would suffer from night terrors and the like. But the issue here is that they probably found he was becoming more and more agitated and upset, and thus left a camera by the computer, IT was probably a webcam which is what might have caused his computer problems (if they really existed) and ultimately could have been what upset him. However, the question is... WHO the HELL released the tape online, and why?


----------



## HydroManiac (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the medical 101 on autism md


----------



## md.apothecary (May 8, 2008)

Some are brilliant, others quite reclusive, and some are down right destructive. It's one of those mysteries people can't seem to grasp. :fid:


----------

